# Photos non visibles dans iCloud



## ZeDuK (23 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'utilise iCloud depuis des années pour stocker mes photos et vidéos (125 Go environ).
Ces photos sont également stockées sur le cloud Google, pour que madame puisse les visualiser depuis son iPad (comptes iCloud différents).

Depuis quelques semaines, de nombreuses photos ont été remplacées par une vignette grise avec un nuage dans l'angle inférieur droit. En ouvrant la photo, la diapo grise s'affiche et le nuage est remplacé par un point d'exclamation avec lequel il n'est pas possible d'interagir.

Je retrouve ce même problème via Google Photos mais, plus surprenant, absolument pas sur le Google Photos de l'iPad de madame.

En navigant dans l'arborescence de mon fichier photos, stocké sur mon PC (migration Mac en cours), je m'aperçois que de nombreux fichiers X.modd sont apparus.

Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fait de modification, peut-être liée à l'indexation avec Lightroom mais cela ne concerne que 15-20% des photos.

Il y a peut-être un problème d'indexation avec iCloud mais via l'application PC, je ne sais pas comment la réinitialiser. J'ai tenté de tout supprimer depuis mon iPad, ce qui a pris beaucoup de temps, mais les mêmes photos manquantes ont été retéléchargées.

Savez-vous s'il est possible de complètement réinitialiser la photothèque sur iCloud ?


----------



## ZeDuK (26 Janvier 2018)

Personne ?


----------

